# Haunt Pics.



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Finally got my Halloween pictures up on a Photobucket for display! Unfortunately, I had camera trouble last year, and this year I didn't have much at all to put out in the yard, thanks to having to get rid of a bunch of my stuff due to moving and being too sick around the season to make more. 

So no flying crank ghost, no tombstones, no beautifully aged cemetery fence... Not even a duct-tape double. This year, it was just a couple skeletons, some spider webs, a zombie, and me in costume. Not very good for pictures, but still more than anybody else in my neighborhood did, sadly. Most houses didn't even have their lights on for trick or treaters, and I can't have gotten more than 10 groups of kids all night.

Anyway, it's an opportunity for improvement. I can make my stones easier to store and less likely to break in the wind, and I can start generating good word of mouth for the yard come next year.

So, here's my link: Halloween pictures by TipoDeemin - Photobucket First page will be blank, with links to each years' album on the side. As I said, the 2008 links are some sad, sparse stuff.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I hope you are feeling better now..
I say good for you, for setting up what you did..it gave the kids something.
Hopefully you can get your other props back and really do it up next yr..
I like your groundbreaker too


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

I agree with Lily, it's great that you got out there and did something, even if it is minimal. Your groundbreaker does look great in the blue light!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Scary and Lilly are right - better to go minimalist than nothing at all. Your neighborhood sounds like many - not a lot of folks get into the decorating, but I look at it this way - that much more appreciation for those who do.

Nice costume, BTW!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Nice costume and a great fresh start


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I have that same mask. I put it on my puker. Very creepy


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Thanks, all.  

Yeah, I picked that mask up at Walmart for three dollars a couple years ago. It's definitely getting its use.


----------

